# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  วิทยุสื่อสาร TM-481DTV

## vvv

Mobile Spender TM-481DTV ใช้งานได้ปกติ เครื่องมือเดียว ทะเบียนว่าง ขายยกกล่อง ไม่มีสายไฟนะ สภาพตำหนิและอุปกรณ์มีตามรูปครับ รวมค่าจัดส่งแบบธรรมดาแล้ว
โทร.062-753-0407

----------

